# Barn finished for bike display .



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone just finished our barn and was able to move some of our bikes into it just-in-time for fox 8 morning show to come out and check out our little collection .take a look at a few pics I think it turned out nice take care Terry and Tammy ( sorry got a couple of muscle bikes in there . )


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool !!! Your own museum... Well Done !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow good to be @jungleterry - Wells done!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 6, 2017)

I especially like your Hoppy Display,-Have some Hoppy stuff ,too--but not like you...-------Cowboy


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2017)

Where is my bedroom at?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 6, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Where is my bedroom at?



Indeed ! Near the Hoppy Ranch...----Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 6, 2017)

Got Roy and Dale in my museum--And John Wayne !!!-----Cowboy


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 6, 2017)

FANTASTIC job!!!!!!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 6, 2017)

And--SANDY CLAUS....


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you for all the great comments and likes .Going to put in hard wood floors and better lighting over winter here.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow nice collection and display


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## whizzer kid (Oct 6, 2017)

So nice .
 Some day I'd love to have a set up like this!!  Great work Terry !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 6, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> Thank you for all the great comments and likes .Going to put in hard wood floors and better lighting over winter here.




Job nicely done, A+  Hate to even think it but maybe some steel bars on the windows. When I was in upstate N.Y. I took my 2nd 2 car garage and kind of did the same thing. On the windows I drilled through the sash frames where they met in the middle and put 1/2" bolts in the holes so no one could slide the windows up and down. The overhead garage doors I did the same thing. I drilled through the top edge of the doors and into the headers and put 1/2" bolts through those holes also so no one could slide the doors up and down even if they broke the locks. Call me nuts but.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2017)

That's okay we live in the country and I have a.few exotic  animals to keep us safe , gators huge snakes  and few others can't mention but where good . I do animal programs for a living so have to get past those to get the bikes lol . Not to mention cameras and security system.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 6, 2017)

That is cool. Great job, and nice collection. An excellent way to store your bikes, yet still get to enjoy looking at them. 
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow!
That's really a dream come true.
I've been fantasizing about a dedicated bike show room for years.
Nice work!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd like to see the outside too, inside looks great!


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello as requested , here is a couple pics of the outside just before are grandsons first birthday . Right after the bikes where moved in lol .


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2017)

Interesting build. What's the building setting on, treated timbers?


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it's a pole barn the treated posts  are 48 inches in ground on cement . The floors will be concrete and then hard wood flooring over that with a barrier between the two .


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 7, 2017)

Amazing space, really cool.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool display!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 8, 2017)

You are in Heaven Sir, and the rest of us are still trying to get there... Very, Very Nice...----Cowboy


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2017)

great building and great bikes. I like all the Hoppy stuff.. I see your Hoppy cowboy sets on ebay all the time since I collect Wyandotte toys.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow You can discover some "barn finds" out there!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2017)

Mind blown! Great display and bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 12, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 687725 View attachment 687720 View attachment 687721 View attachment 687724 View attachment 687723 View attachment 687728 View attachment 687722 View attachment 687726 View attachment 687727  Hello everyone just finished our barn and was able to move some of our bikes into it just-in-time for fox 8 morning show to come out and check out our little collection .take a look at a few pics I think it turned out nice take care Terry and Tammy ( sorry got a couple of muscle bikes in there . )



that's reelly nice Terry and Tammy I like it a lot . from bicycle larry


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 12, 2017)

Missed this thread until just now. Really amazing barn museum you have there @jungleterry !!! You've built a really great collection.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 12, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Got Roy and Dale in my museum--And John Wayne !!!-----CowboyView attachment 687736 View attachment 687737



reelly like your barn to ,nicely done, I like your hoppy cap guns and holster to , and bikes .


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice.   I would like to make a reservation for two please.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 13, 2017)

Great barn Terry! Great bikes!
We'll be (me and the kids) next Saturday at your show in Lakewood.


----------



## Dan golden (Nov 13, 2017)

Very nice display!


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 14, 2017)

wait on this reservation ti


marius.suiram said:


> Great barn Terry! Great bikes!
> We'll be (me and the kids) next Saturday at your show in Lakewood.



thank you ,see you Saturday


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 14, 2017)

tis ready for a barn dance eh!...at least three squares and a one and a two.....


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jealous!!


----------

